# PowerPoint on Fire -- projector connection?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have any of you all used the Fire for Power Point presentations?

I know Office 365 has an android version -- only on Google Play, but I'm guessing a clever person would know how to get it onto an HDX Fire.

OR . . . is anyone familiar with any of the 'presentation' apps that are in the Amazon app store?

Can you run a presentation from OneDrive or DropBox?

How can you send it to a projector so that more than a handful of people can see it?


Background: I'm going to be selling my HDX 8.9 . . . it's not contingent on the answers above, but the person buying it has expressed interest in using it for presentations . . . . so I wondered how easy it is to do.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann - does your Fire support Miracast? or does it have an HDMI out port?
There are devices that use Miracast, like this:

or maybe you could just use an HDMI out cable?

I only have an original Fire, but I have both an Android & Windows table that have HDMI-out ports that use to connect to a big screen TV


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure . . . it should, shouldn't it. . . .it's the Kindle Fire HDX. I'll have to do some research . . .


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I seem to remember that one version of the HDX (maybe the first) had an HDMI-out port and then the next generation took that away & substituted some feather to "fling" your screen to a TV (& then you maybe had to buy a special adapter for the TV to receive that "fling")?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And I never used any of 'em!   But the person buying it will want to . . . .


----------

